# help me please!



## evilwit (Jun 12, 2011)

hey guys i just passed out 10th class with 76%Now i am confused what to take?should i take science or commerce with computers ?i am more interested in computers.particularly more in cyber security and hacking.if take science,then should i take maths or bio..i am little weak at maths...but will taking bio affect my computer field?and i am also thinking to sit in iit exams...but will it help me?is there any kind of engineering for cyber security?will going for cyber security area help me in earning more?and what do they teach in computer engineering?help please.thanks


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 12, 2011)

Let me give you a slight hint of the situation.

During class XI-XII:
science students have to work hard, really work hard.
commerce students can party hard, enjoy these 2years

After XII, during graduation:
science students can relax (but have to study nevertheless),
commerce students have to study seriously and work hard.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 12, 2011)

To sit in IIT, and other JEE exams you need to have PCM, if you take bio it's over.

This is only for if you want to go for engineering.

Otherwise you can take commerce, and then BCA.

But as you are interested in Comp. Engg. I'd suggest go for PCM, study hard, go for Engg.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jun 12, 2011)

You can also opt for PCMB, because it's better to have options open if you are not sure about maths. Many students do take the wrong decision at 10th so if you are not sure about it, my advice is to opt for PCMB just in case.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 12, 2011)

PCM-statistics, is an excellent combination!


----------



## mohityadavx (Jun 12, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> You can also opt for PCMB



Looks like we have radically different views again.


evilwit don't go 4 maths and bio at the same time as it will not only require double hardwork but also i have seen several students taking PCMB and failing to achieve something good in both the fields

One more thing plz tell r u frm CBSE if yes but plz don't mind and don't ake it to heart 76% in CBSE with CCE is not good enough u will have 2 work atleast 3-4 hours daily only if u wanna take PCM and do engg frm good place and if PCMB it will increase to more. 

Choice is urs.

I can give u another option u may like it :-

Take commerece with computers . Get good marks in boards do BCA frm good college do some computer certification in feild u r interested i.e. in hacking if u r not satisied with ur package a LLB in Cyber Law would suffice u.


One more thing:- *IIT is not the  end of the world* ( If don't beleive me ask sone1 intelligent nims11 his AIEEE rank is 6k but didn't made it to IITJEE but doesn't diminishes what he is in actual)


----------



## mitraark (Jun 12, 2011)

Do not take Bio , as you are somewhat certain you have interests in COmputer , Bio will let you have more options in future is a misnomer , hardly much people [ not particualarly keen on going on in Medicince etc.. ] get in any of the fields of medical.

Take PCM , Computer Applications ,  if you do good in 11 -12 , try hard for Engineering like AIEEE , State JEE even IIT maybe , then you can study CSE IT in college , or maybe take up BCA if that does not turn out as expected..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 12, 2011)

Agree with this.(EDIT:mitraark's post)

Bio will take away a lot of precious time from your JEE/AIEEE preparations. Get C.Sc or IP.

And enroll in a coaching institute if you can work hard.


----------



## Kniwor (Jun 12, 2011)

Simply put, mathematics opens up may more fields for you than any other subject does. Unless you are exceptional in Biology and are determined to be a good expert, that might not be a good choice. Keep in mind, taking biology will not spare you of mathematics. To be able to do _anything_ useful in life, you will have to learn a fair bit of mathematics, it is better you do it now. I don't suggest taking PCMB as some others here have.


----------



## evilwit (Jun 12, 2011)

what are the other options in computer field after taking commerce?what is the scope of llb in cyber laws?thanks


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 12, 2011)

Nothing, you can go for BCA after taking commerce, but I'd not suggest that.

I mean you can do BCA and MCA and can really expect a great position. But if you are really interested in Security, I'd say go for Science(PCM), or PCMB as other members suggested, get into B.Tech. And do CCNA, CCNP, CISSE, RHCE, RHCSS etc.

You can also achieve these certifications after BCA or MCA but then companies prefer B.Tech than BCA. And MCA is equivalent to B.Tech. So After B.Tech, if you go for M.Tech too that would add a real value with those certifications.


----------



## mohityadavx (Jun 12, 2011)

evilwit said:


> what are the other options in computer field after taking commerce?what is the scope of llb in cyber laws?thanks



As i told earlier u need to go for BCA and do some certification courses though u would be eligible for doing BSc in Computer Science also but that would be very difficult 4 u to cop up with as its syllabus include extensive Physics and Chemistry.

LLB in cyber law has very much scope in India due to lack of good quality lawyers in India  

See the fact that approx 10 lakh ppl become engineer each year and not even 1 lakh lawyers come out in a year and even among them only top 2000 lawyers are considered good ( Those who did law from any NLU, ILS PUNE ,Symbiosis Pune, GLC Mumbai, NIRMA) rest are considered s-so lawyer (Though some may become gem after coming in litigation) 

Nowadays NLU also offer Integrated courses like BCom LLB or BA LLB. 

Law is a promising career 

Infact i would be pursuing law as a career from this year as i managed to crack CLAT somehow and would do my specialization in either Cyber Law or Civil Law.

If your parent tell that law is not well paying show some of these links :-

*Link1* ( This is 6th best law college in India )

*Link2* ( This is  best law college in India )


----------



## evilwit (Jun 13, 2011)

i want to take science with PCM but some of my friends told me that it would be very difficult for me to handle both science and computers.is this true?is it possible to do computer engineering without taking computers in class 11th-12th?and what is the procedure of doing computer engineering?and what do they teach at computer engineering?


----------



## mohityadavx (Jun 13, 2011)

evilwit said:


> i want to take science with PCM but some of my friends told me that it would be very difficult for me to handle both science and computers.is this true?is it possible to do computer engineering without taking computers in class 11th-12th?and what is the procedure of doing computer engineering?and what do they teach at computer engineering?



Its not difficult to do so but still it will waste ur  precious time which should be devoted to PCM. 

It is not compulsory to take computer in class 11-12 for taking computer engg.

What do u mean by procedure???

Computer engg syllabus changes frm institute to institute check institute's official website 4 more details.

Just take care u don't make any decision in haste trust me consult some counselor if u r not sure about anything.

Give ur peace of mind to Law atleast 1ce i not more before deciding anything.


Best Of Luck!!!


----------



## abhijangda (Jun 13, 2011)

evilwit said:


> i want to take science with PCM but some of my friends told me that it would be very difficult for me to handle both science and computers.is this true?is it possible to do computer engineering without taking computers in class 11th-12th?and what is the procedure of doing computer engineering?and what do they teach at computer engineering?



its not that difficult. I took Informatics Practices and PCM in 12th. I didn't face too many problems because I had already studied Visual Basic earlier. In boards I got 90 in IP and 91.33% in PCM with IIT-JEE qualified and much more. Also CBSE Xth marks doesn't make a difference, they are not important. Just study these 2 years in a coaching centre and good luck.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 14, 2011)

evilwit said:


> i want to take science with PCM but some of my friends told me that it would be very difficult for me to handle both science and computers.is this true?is it possible to do computer engineering without taking computers in class 11th-12th?and what is the procedure of doing computer engineering?and what do they teach at computer engineering?



It is not so difficult to be honest. You do NOT require to have the computer science subject in your 11th and 12th in order to do computer engineering.

The choice of science vs. commerce is yours alone. However, if you're thinking money I'd say commerce is a better choice. For computer education, it is possible to do BCA and MCA after pursuing commerce in 12th. You can also do B.Sc and M.Sc in Computer Science or IT, but that seems to be unpopular these days in comparison to BCA/MCA 

One way or another mathematics is required in computer related fields. Not extensive maths but still it will be there. So, if this is your goal, take something mathematically oriented.

Nothing is difficult if you like it and put appropriate effort. I studied PCMB and never had any problem, and I was pretty good at both maths and bio, mainly because I liked biology a lot. Similarly, if you like computer science, you will do well.

@krishnandu.sarkar: M.Tech is not a job requirement anywhere. B.Tech/MCA + some external certifications is enough. As a recruiting manager from a major software services firm once told me, B.Tech is all that is needed - the remaining knowledge can easily be imparted to candidates via training. Especially in the software field, an M.Tech will net you minimal benefits over a BE/B.Tech/MCA (a slight salary raise at best). It is better that you simply work hard those two years instead, or pursue an MBA.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 14, 2011)

I ALSO HAVE THE SAME QUESTION. FOUND IT USELESS TO MAKE A NEW THREAD...
HAVE 94 % IN SCIENCE GROUP IN MADHYAMIK (WAS LIKE THIS :  )

OVERALL 77.625 % WITHOUT ADDITIONAL
HAHA


HAVE CHOSEN SCIENCE STREAM WITH PHYSICS CHEM MATHS AND CMP SCIENCE.
YOU SPELL THE TRIO AS PCM?


SO WHAT ARE THE CAREER PROSPECTS . WHAT CAN I DO?
I HAVE A GREAT INTEREST IN COMPUTERS..

AND WHAT AM I SUPPOSED TO GET FROM AN EMPLOYER AFTER I DO WHAT YOU HHAVE SUGGESTED..


----------



## evilwit (Jun 14, 2011)

i have decided to take science with pcm and computer science.i will try to sit in competitive exams.but the question is should i take admission in fiitjee o join different coaching for different subjects?and i like computers(hacking,cyber security)and i dont like chips and all that stuff.so please tell me that engineering that includes only computers and software.thanks


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 14, 2011)

i'hv alreadyy joined one maths tution..
but it would be better if you consult your seniors (they will tell you which teacher teaches how good..)/ your teachers/ may be some guys here may help you out.

atm, separate tutions will b more helpful.

but dont go after me.. maybe you learn better in whole day long classes in fiitjee (i heard about this from a friend)


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 15, 2011)

evilwit said:


> i have decided to take science with pcm and computer science.i will try to sit in competitive exams.but the question is should i take admission in fiitjee o join different coaching for different subjects?and i like computers(hacking,cyber security)and i dont like chips and all that stuff.so please tell me that engineering that includes only computers and software.thanks



If you don't like chips and the like, it would be better if your tried BCA/B.Sc instead of engineering, as engineering will involve you with microprocessors to a fairly deep extent. However, if you deeply desire engineering, I think information technology (IT) is the branch that suits your interests the most.

Regarding coaching, it's really up to you. Think about the timing, duration of the class, time taken to complete syllabus, etc.

Generally speaking, excluding IIT-JEE coaching centres, individual classes for separate subjects seem better for most people. But this is mostly a personal decision.

(Heck, the whole coaching thing is now getting so common I sometimes wonder how the hell I passed through all these years without any coaching....)


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 15, 2011)

@ acceleraatorx: you have got the good mind. thats why (for the last line..)

hhahaha

^^ whats the 





> Last edited by Happy Bytes: Today, at 3:45 AM. Reason: added a signature spreading worm....



????


----------



## evilwit (Jun 15, 2011)

hey guys i am totally confused for what should i do,take science or commerce.acceleraatorx told me that computer  engineering will contain microprocessor upto a great extent.so should i take commerce with computers and do BCA.or should i take science and simply don't sit for iit and do btech.but is this possible?like not sitting for iit and simply doi9ng btech.since computer engineering have chips etc should i do software engineering?is it possible to do software engineering without siting in iit or other competitive exams.please help


----------



## mitraark (Jun 15, 2011)

Software Engineering , there is no subject as such , B.Tech in Information Technology is the closest to what you are expecting.

B.Tech is a better choice than BCA because to get a decent job you need to do MCA after BCA.[ 3+2 = 5 Years]  B.Tech is 4 years.

IIT is not the only place for B.Tech , try for AIEEE / State JEE [ EVen WBJEE since you are from PAtna , not far ] and there are plenty of colleges , somewhat decent rank is enough to get IT


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 15, 2011)

evilwit..
my previous science teacher (a very good person for consulting education. and  he gives the best solution he can..) said that if you try aieee and do btech starting salary : 2 to 4 lakh p.a.
and if you do iit and then b tech starting salary : 8 lakh p.a.

i trust him very much..
so i am preparing for that..

atm, if you learn something in hardware (this is what you call chips??) .there's no bad in it..
in fact.. you will learn software and may be an ethical hacker sometime.. (wish us both good luck, guys : )

I THINK YOU CAN UNDERSTAND SOFTWARES BETTER IF YOU KNOW HOW HARDWARE WORKS..
SO. IN MY OPINION, TAKE SCIENCE.. STUDY HARD FOR THESE TWO YEARS..
FIRST CONSULT ANY GOOD TEACHER WHO TAUGHT YOU IN 10/9  OR ANY OTHER TEACHER..
ALSO CONSULT ANY BTECH PERSON FOR THIS..


----------



## mitraark (Jun 16, 2011)

mastercool8695 said:


> evilwit..
> my previous science teacher (a very good person for consulting education. and  he gives the best solution he can..) said that if you try aieee and do btech starting salary : 2 to 4 lakh p.a.
> and if you do iit and then b tech starting salary : 8 lakh p.a.



Ehehe , i think its 5-6 instead of the 8 



mastercool8695 said:


> i trust him very much..
> so i am preparing for that..
> 
> atm, if you learn something in hardware (this is what you call chips??) .there's no bad in it..
> in fact.. you will learn software and may be an ethical hacker sometime.. (wish us both good luck, guys : )



Let me be honest and say that although CSE  and IT have almost 80% SYllabus in common , CSE Students [ Not all , just in general ] are considered for better jobs and better packages [ deservingly so , usually higher ranked students opt for CSE ]

CSE is the better stream , i would have had no problem going through learning about the hardware part because i know i will want and get a software job later on , atleast choose what is better for future career.



mastercool8695 said:


> I THINK YOU CAN UNDERSTAND SOFTWARES BETTER IF YOU KNOW HOW HARDWARE WORKS..



Ehh , i think i will choose to say , that is not really necessary. At the lowest levels , you will hardly find any link between the two. That is why a separate stream IT was created i think


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 16, 2011)

Pissh, everybody doing software engineering, CSE CSE, or it's ECE ECE.

Whenever I ask them "Why", they are clueless like I asked them to lay an egg.


----------



## mitraark (Jun 16, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> Pissh, everybody doing software engineering, CSE CSE, or it's ECE ECE.
> 
> Whenever I ask them "Why", they are clueless like I asked them to lay an egg.



Actually , when i was applying for counselling , the downturn was at its worst , and many MANY Students were just terrified of the CSE / IT branches , everyone was going on about how bleak its future is .. a classmate of mine [ He was my first roommate ] was forced to put ECE as first choice , dude got CSE in 1st couselling and he locked it [ without telling his parents  ] He cracked GSoC .

It is true many people are in the dept simply because they wanted to pursue "Enginering" , but people who query here are certainly more eager parties.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 16, 2011)

comp@ddict are telling us not to do that??? huh...
and mitraark.. well said.. understood that now..

but didnt get this :


> was forced to put ECE as first choice , dude got CSE in 1st couselling and he locked it [ without telling his parents  ] He cracked GSoC .


----------



## evilwit (Jun 17, 2011)

hey guys i have some questions.as i have already told you that i am not interested in chips and all that stuff.so i have decided to take b tech in it after my 12th.will b tech in it will also contains all that microprocessors and all that chips crap?what is the difference between b tech in it and b tech in computer science and which has more scope?and how will take admission in btech in it?and is it required to computers in class 11 and 12th to take part in b tech in it or computer science.please help


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 17, 2011)

^Yes, IT will also have microprocessors, but to lesser extent than computer science or electronics. You will most likely deal with it for one semester only.

IT focuses more on coding, web technologies and management skills and is thus more business oriented in most cases. Computer Science/Engineering focuses on the physical construction of computers and the mathematical methods by which they perform calculations, and on building fundamental programming interfaces.

Think of it as the relationship between a physicist and an engineer. The engineer builds all the devices, but it's the ideas from the physicist that makes it possible.

To get admission in B.Tech you need to clear one of several entrance exams after your board exam is over. Based on your marks in the exam you will get admission (There's enough time to think about this so don't worry right now).


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 18, 2011)

> comp@ddict are telling us not to do that??? huh...



I didn't get you sorry.



> IT will also have microprocessors, but to lesser extent than computer science or electronics.



True that. And don't get confused between CSE and IT too @ OP.

They may at first glance look closely related, but are not so that much.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 29, 2011)

now i think all have cosen their streams

please tell me sumthin about the entrance tests after which i can join iits

i think its just and the only one :IIT
??
please tell me about how many studs crack the iit
and how many get admissions???

is cracking the jee
or aieee

simila with similar job packages???
who gets the good job in this race..
i'hv chosen PCMS

I THINK IT IS A GOOD SELECTION.


----------



## uday (Feb 8, 2012)

hi
As you said you want to be with computer and also want to give iit exam the best idea for you to take maths+commerce.


----------



## Ryu (Feb 12, 2012)

I think it's better to take science with PCM with IT or take computer science.


----------

